# Capital Vapes - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (24/3/19)

*COFFEE (House range)*​
Local

Purchased from: Capital Vapes 
Price: R90/30ml

Flavour Description: none

VG/PG: unspecified
Nic: 6mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments:*

This juice plays run-around with the taste buds. When I first started vaping it, I didn’t like it at all. The first few inhales had a dry-roasty, unpleasant flavour, with no sweetness whatsoever.

By about the fourth or fifth inhale it had mellowed somewhat, but it was still a little dry and … I wouldn’t say unpleasant, but not particularly pleasant either.

I left it in the tank for a day or two and then tried it again and it had improved somewhat.

What is *really* interesting, is that when I refilled the tank the flavour was completely different!

What I’m finding now is a medium-roast coffee with a rich, tasty flavour – yet from time to time that dryness still comes through.

At the beginning it wasn’t sweet at all, yet now it is rather sweet (perhaps just a little too much) and it reminds me of the good ol’ days when I still took two teaspoons of sugar in my coffee.

This juice got off to a rather shaky start, but at the end it came flying through the finish line!

Would I buy this juice again: Yes

@BoogaBooga Perhaps you would like to comment on the change of flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

